# Maggots in wound! help!



## JustDressageIt

Clean it out! Goodness, a wound that bad need to be cleaned a few times a day! I would then take gauze and wrap the gauze on with vet wrap.
The most important thing now is to keep it clean and wrapped. I might suggest a shot of penicillin to make sure that any infection that might have set in is gone.
Personally I would not put any type of bleach on.. Ryle might be by this post to suggest a wash... I just want to tell you that if maggots are living in your horse's wound, it needs to be cleaned.. badly.


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl

Well Its more complicated then that. it has like funky lumps and the maggots are in between them were you can't get unless you use something small...and i was scrubbing it but it bled to bad.


----------



## appylover31803

i would suggest getting the Vet out that ASAP! See if there are any emergency vets around that could help you.

I agree with JDI that it really needs to be cleaned out, and that the gauze+ vet wrap should do good until seen by a vet.


----------



## JustDressageIt

In that case, GET A VET OUT AND GET THAT WOUND CLEAN. The fact that there are maggots in the horse's wound... that's not good. Get the vet to come and clean it up, maybe test the area for infection (if it's gotten maggots, who knows what else has happened, infection-wise).


----------



## FGRanch

I really hope Ryle comes into this post! I really want to hear her response to this one.

I've never even heard of maggots in a wound. Like everyone else says I recommend a vet for sure. Even if you can't get one out maybe get one on the phone that might be able to give you a solution.

I call my vet all the time just for an over the phone solution. Might be a good idea. 

Maggots in a wound CANNOT be a good thing, they eat flesh right? That must be hard on your poor horse.


----------



## dreaming_luke

First off, if there are maggots there is some sort of dead tissue, and your vet should be looking at your horse now.

There are several ways of killing maggots on "live" animals, but you need to get rid of the "source" in order to keep them away! You can remove them using a mixture of 4 parts water and 1 part povidone iodine ("betadine")or household (3%) hydrogen peroxide. Keep the area clean and dry is crucial! Again,contact your vet as soon as possible.

There are two more products which also can be used. First, wash the area!! Should be washed well to help remove any maggots
that are alive. Use some MELALEUCA SHAMPOO for this job. It
will both help to dislodge maggots and maggot eggs. It will also promote healing of the skinand fur and help to take away the "itch". Taking away the irritation and itch on the animal is key to getting it
healed. Once it has been cleaned, apply some
WATER BASED PET SPRAY. This material has both Pyrethrin and
Permethrin as active ingredients. Pyrethrin will quickly kill off
any live maggots which were not removed during the bathing. the Permethrin will leave a 1-2 week residual on the skin and fur of the animal. This will kill off any maggots that hatch during this
time to prevent further infestations. Do not use an oil based spray. Oil will not only irritate the skin, it will prevent proper healing and only lead to more discomfort and problems. . Did I mention call your vet now??


----------



## sempre_cantando

When my horse had a bad wound, I went and bought some blue aerosol stuff that you can spray in wounds to treat and/or prevent fly strike. I don't remember what it was called but go in to a local agricultural store or even saddlery and see what they suggest.


----------



## DGW1949

To start with, you need to understand what you are dealing with....

Magots are the result of flies laying eggs in that open wound. 
Magots don't lay eggs but another fly surely will. So your first order of business is to kill/remove the ones that are there, clean/disinfect the wound and apply a dressing/bandage.

As for getting rid of the one's that's there..... this is one time that you'll have to get fairly agressive in your proceedures. Pull 'em out, wash 'em out, or whatever else you have to do....but get them out of there. 
We allready know that the wound contains dead flesh and that it bleeds easily.... so what the heck, scrape them things out of there. It won't hurt a thing, if it bleeds during the proccess. Matter of fact, it may prove somewhat beneficial.
Then dump on plenty of Peroxide because it's bubbling-action will get out dirt, maggot-parts and other stuff that a simple "washing" won't get out. You might even do that twice.
Once you are satisfied that it's clean in there, remove as much of the dead flesh as you can, rince it out well, pour-on some Betadine, smear-in some 3-in-1 and apply a dressing. Then wrap it with a bandage.

You'll need to do at least most of all that 3X a day.

A full dose of Ivermicin(sp?) wormer wouldn't hurt nothing either.

Any/all the above is assuming that you can't get a Vet to come out in a reasonable amount of time. Because, IMO, calling a Vet is the first thing you should do.

Did anyone mention to call a Vet?

DGW


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl

I was putting bluekote on it to keep the flys out but she got the maggots anyways. The powder stuff the vet gave me did nothing and he said there was no need to give her a shot. I just wormed them last month some time with ivermectin. I'm going to call a diferent vet this time and clean it out really well....sadly I get sick easily with this kind of thing so i will get someone to assist me. is the wrapping really a good thing? I was told not to do that because it won't let it dry out.


----------



## DGW1949

HaflingerCowGirl said:


> I was putting bluekote on it to keep the flys out but she got the maggots anyways. The powder stuff the vet gave me did nothing and he said there was no need to give her a shot. I just wormed them last month some time with ivermectin. I'm going to call a diferent vet this time and clean it out really well....sadly I get sick easily with this kind of thing so i will get someone to assist me. is the wrapping really a good thing? I was told not to do that because it won't let it dry out.


The suggestions that I gave you are "First Aid" measures. They aint medical proceedures, as a Vet would give. As far as that goes, a Vet may or may not even agree with everything I said. But there's a few things here that are for sure and for certain:

1). The blue-stuff you were using didn't keep the flies out. Nor did the "powder stuff".....hence the maggots. That being the case, I would discountinue their use. In fact, if I'm guessing right, had it not been for them magots eating the puss and dead flesh, you may have worse problems on your hands, than you do now.
2). You are going to have to take the neccessary steps to clean-out whatever dirt, forgien bodies and/or dead flesh are in that wound. And then ensure that they stay out. The only way that I know of to accomplish the latter, is to dress and bandage it.
3). I realize that under most conditions, Peroxide aint the best thing to use for cleaning. But .....it is the only thing that I know of that will lift and (float-out) residue which normal washing leaves behind.
4). The Betadine and 3-in-1 that I suggested are both very good anti-bacterial agents and neither will cause any pain or discomfort to your horse. Applying the 3-in-1 will also have the side-benefit of not allowing the dressing to get stuck to the horse's open wound. 
If your horse won't stand still while you work it into the wound, then saturate the dressing with it before applying.
5). At this particular point, whether or not the wound "dries out" is not your primary concern. Cleaning-out that wound, and ensuring that it stays clean, is.

And FWIW..... I think you are on the right track, about consulting with a second Vet. Getting a second opinion is never a bad thing.
I would do that immediately.

Hope this helps.
DGW


----------



## JustDressageIt

HaflingerCowGirl said:


> I just wormed them last month some time with ivermectin.


I'm sure you already know, but I just thought I'd mention that deworming only works with parasites INSIDE the horse - it won't help with parasites on the outside.
Get the horse cleaned up ASAP - maggots in a wound is not a good thing.


----------



## Ryle

Ok, so you need to :
1. get rid of the maggots--you can spray the area with a pyrethrine spray designed for horses but before hand clean out as many maggots as you can by hand and clean the area well. The maggots will at least help clear out the dead tissue--that's what they eat. And it may take a few days of cleaning and spraying to kill them all.

2. Keep the wound clean---bandage it after cleaning and spraying. Do this daily and keep it bandaged until the wound is healed unless otherwise advised by your vet.

3. Treat for any local infection---once you get the maggots cleared out, start cleaning the wound daily and applying a plain triple antibiotic ointment to the wound.

4. Minimize irritation to the wound--bandage, antibiotic ointment and stall or small paddock confinement. This will help the wound heal more quickly and better.

Get a vet out....either your regular one or a new one to make sure that there isn't something else going on with this wound.


----------



## country_girl

BATHE IT IN WARM SALTY WATER AND THEN WRAP IT!!!!!
you don't need special antibiotics and stuff it is quite simple. KEEP IT CLEAN!!


----------



## dressagegirl_22

Maggots eat dead tissue, so they are not going to hurt your horse. As disgusting as they are, consider leaving them in until you get a vet. There are times in hospitals where they do apply maggots, as they only eat the dead tissue. They are good for cleaning out infections and what not. 

So as gross as it is, you don't have to worry about them hurting the leg or the good tissue. However this is a sign that it is not being kept clean, so, as others have already said, so I'm not really helping here, call the vet, and get them out there pronto.

Let us know what happens!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Ryle said:


> Ok, so you need to :
> 1. get rid of the maggots--you can spray the area with a pyrethrine spray designed for horses but before hand clean out as many maggots as you can by hand and clean the area well. The maggots will at least help clear out the dead tissue--that's what they eat. And it may take a few days of cleaning and spraying to kill them all.
> 
> 2. Keep the wound clean---bandage it after cleaning and spraying. Do this daily and keep it bandaged until the wound is healed unless otherwise advised by your vet.
> 
> 3. Treat for any local infection---once you get the maggots cleared out, start cleaning the wound daily and applying a plain triple antibiotic ointment to the wound.
> 
> 4. Minimize irritation to the wound--bandage, antibiotic ointment and stall or small paddock confinement. This will help the wound heal more quickly and better.
> 
> Get a vet out....either your regular one or a new one to make sure that there isn't something else going on with this wound.


Ryle, I love that you're on the HorseForum!


----------



## Ryle

The only problem with just leaving the maggots and letting them have free rein until the vet gets out to see the horse is that maggots will burrow. I have seen them enter at a cat's anus and burrow to his hip.


----------



## appylover31803

Ryle said:


> The only problem with just leaving the maggots and letting them have free rein until the vet gets out to see the horse is that maggots will burrow. I have seen them enter at a cat's anus and burrow to his hip.


Yikes! :shock:


----------



## Allie17hh

I know every one else is giving you a tone more advice then I can..
but I think that you should not worry to much about drying it out, but more on ceaping it clean and covered to prevent other foreign things getting into the wound.
soooo a good thing would be to keep it bandaged.!


----------



## Hali

This thread is 2 years old. I'm sure all has been resolved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ellebelle

*Bacitracin*

I use triple antibiotic cream, bacitracin, you can get it at the drug store, it is for people but it works great on animals, I would clean, dry the wound then smear with the antibiotic cream then apply a light dressing, I agree with previous posts that it should be applied at least 2 or 3 times a day. For any other wounds, including rain rot, I use bag balm. This stuff is awesome and sticks well to wounds.


----------



## smrobs

Guys, this thread is old, like Hali already said. Not to mention that the OP isn't even an active member anymore.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Thank god there's this thread. My horse has the worst cut that went to the cannon bone. (the bone was visible.) we were on vacation and got called up cause it was bad. He has maggots and everything. It's been this was since Tuesday. What i did was shave the area around and tried to get all the maggots out. That was hard. My step dads going to get the vet out today, when he gets off work. 

But for know i'm using bleach and water. Is that a good idea? Also i'm spraying Vetericyn in it daily. 

Also for know should i clean as much maggots out them wrap it then come back in every 30 minutes and clean it out until i know all the maggots are gone? Or should i just wait for the vet?


----------



## Beauseant

Hopalong, you answered my question on why respond to an old thread.....

In reading over the responses, i felt the need to clarify something. 

YES, maggots are often used in the medical field to clean up dead tissue in wounds that are slow to heal...as in a diabetic patient with a foot wound, as one example. Maggots will only eat dead tissue. ONLY. and that is good for cleaning out a nasty wound, and it can be lifesaving....as dead tissue can easily turn into gangarene and result in blood poisoning and death. 

HOWEVER, the maggots used in the medical field are bred in sterile labs. They are completely germ free. The ones in these horses' wounds are NOT sterile....nor are the flies that laid them. These flies could have just fed off of a manure pile or a rotting carcass along a road. They should not be allowed to remain in your horse's wound due to the fact that they could be carrying all kinds of nasty microbes. IF they were sterile, they would be doing your horse a favor, but they are NOT sterile...

Any wound with maggots needs to be cleaned out by a vet and the wound debrided. Debrided means that the dead tissue is scaped off. Dead tissue cannot stay in that wound any more than the non sterile maggots can. ONLY a vet should debride a wound. NEVER do it yourself, or attempt to. 

I also DO NOT reccomend pouring bleach, diluted or not, into wounds. Bleach is a corrosive, cyto toxic solution....it can and will kill healthy tissue and prevent any cell regrowth.

Call a vet ASAP.


----------



## farmpony84

I don't like the bleach idea, I would think it would STING. 

If it were me, I would hose it for a good while and then I would pick out as many of the maggots as possible and then I would use a betadine scrub to clean it. If you have a syringe you can use that to inject (not with a needle, just the plastic syring) the betadine solutino around the cut and that should flush out more maggots. Next I would smear swat on it. I personally would probably leave it uncovered until the vet arrived to do their job but I would ensure the horse was turned out in as dry clean area as possible. 

Good luck.


----------

